# Waterloo Archtop



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Waterloo WL-AT Archtop

Waterloo WL-AT Archtop Acoustic Guitar| Waterloo by Collings Guitars


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Looks nice but pricey, and it only has a flat back.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

According to my local dealer, may not see one there before 2020...
In fact, there are awaiting Waterloo flat tops...
MRSP 4500$ ? Quite pricey...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Looks nice but pricey, and it only has a flat back.


Also looks like that back needs some grain filler (I mean at that price).... and the shape of the lower bout is weird, like it was kicked in the endpin.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

I love Collings/waterloo guitars but man, that price tag is hard to swallow.


----------

